# Night Vision Scopes



## dbodkin (Apr 22, 2009)

Anybody have experience/owned  a night vison scope. Gen 1 from either ATN or Yukon?  How did they perform? Do  you have one now?  Any dealers close to Cumming?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2009)

The forum's JAGER has extensive experience in the military & night hunting of hogs using night vision & thermal imaging optics, scopes, and cameras, while being very successful this type of gear.  Learn more at his web site:  

http://www.jagerpro.com/ 


Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## patton72 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Scopes*

Need to remember too.  Theres night vision and theres thermal.  Night vision are much cheaper.  Thermal-  well i cant afford one but i wished i could.  There the best.


----------



## dbodkin (Apr 23, 2009)

Thermal  is way out of my budget.  I am looking at only GEN1 or possibily GEN2 night vision.  Even the low end stuff GEN1 is  pretty expensive. Just looking for inputs if anyone has used GEN1 scopes.


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been pleased with my yukon.


----------



## davis211 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have an older NAIT Viper Gen 3 - LOVE IT!  Gen 3 is awsome compared to gen 1 - haven't used a gen 2.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Apr 24, 2009)

Just look over all NVS's on ebay. Every brand, shape and style...and price...you can imagine. But this will give you a great idea of what's out there and what you can expect to pay. 

Good luck


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 24, 2009)

Have a gen 1 and have used a gen 3 and dont waste ya money on the gen 1.Save ya money and get you a thermal its well worth the money.


----------



## dbodkin (Apr 24, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Have a gen 1 and have used a gen 3 and dont waste ya money on the gen 1.Save ya money and get you a thermal its well worth the money.



Thanks for the advice but cant justify $10-15K for a scope..   What is the biggest issue with a Gen I?  Clarity? Range?  Really wish I could see and test one locally...


----------



## gatorbob (Apr 25, 2009)

*night vision*

I have  an ATN NV-360  (monocular) Gen 1. The biggest issue is $. Substantial price difference between genrations. Also image quality, range etc. Mine has an infared illuminator which helps in very low lite conditions (no moon) Also comes with a doubler to increase range. Overall, its adequate but don't expect to much. Iv'e never used the next generation so I have no basis for comparison other than what I have heard.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2009)

dbodkin said:


> Thermal  is way out of my budget.  I am looking at only GEN1 or possibily GEN2 night vision.  Even the low end stuff GEN1 is  pretty expensive. Just looking for inputs if anyone has used GEN1 scopes.



In case you did not see it, Jager gave us great info on NightVision scopes in the forum's Hog Hunting section on Post #3 at:  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=341056


----------



## dbodkin (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the  link to Jager's info .. Interesting stuff.. I'm looking into an Elcan Day/Night digital scope  as well...


----------



## gobblingghost (Sep 18, 2009)

I had one several years ago. I think it was a AMT Gen 1+. I found mine in a pawn shop.


----------



## sniper13 (Nov 17, 2011)

I need another NV Monocular. My Nightowl, gen 1 died after only18yrs. Guess they don't make things like they used to.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 26, 2011)

*Sight-In*

Do you sight in these scopes just as you would a normal scope?  I see you can use them in daylight as well as night.


----------

